# Seaclone Skimmer



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Is seaclone skimmer good to use??? if not, any suggestion of a cost efficient and good skimmer?


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Nah I would not go with them. From what I have read they are not worth anything. What are you looking to spend ? 
In the case of a skimmer It is best not to go cheap. If you want to spend lets say 150 on one, its better to just put in the extra 100 and get something that will skim. Most skimmers at the lower end are not worth it . I had a Remora and it was a waste of money. Wish I got the Deltec I have from the start.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Anything good for $100 and less?  Only need it for a 30G tank 

I don't want to spend another $300 for a skimmer, because I have already spend over $600 on supplies, and it's hurting my pocket


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I have already spend over $600 on supplies, and it's hurting my pocket


in this hobby you'd better get used to it.. muhahahahhh!!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

get a decent used, rather than cheap brand new.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

If you are not going to have you tank fully stocked up and do water changes say weekly you dont really need a skimmer on a 30.
But like others have said get use to spending abit more . The cheap stuff is cheap for a reason, its crap. Yea the 100 dollar skimmer will skim , but it will skim more water then anything else. Prob some light yellow water at that.
Get a used one. Keep your eyes on AP for one. Thats were I got my DeltecMce600 for my 29. 
If you buy cheap thats what you get. A skimmer is one of the major things and something I would not skimp on. Other things you can get buy with the cheaper one but not with skimmers..


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

KeMo said:


> If you are not going to have you tank fully stocked up and do water changes say weekly you dont really need a skimmer on a 30.
> But like others have said get use to spending abit more . The cheap stuff is cheap for a reason, its crap. Yea the 100 dollar skimmer will skim , but it will skim more water then anything else. Prob some light yellow water at that.
> Get a used one. Keep your eyes on AP for one. Thats were I got my DeltecMce600 for my 29.
> If you buy cheap thats what you get. A skimmer is one of the major things and something I would not skimp on. Other things you can get buy with the cheaper one but not with skimmers..


I see! I always thought it was the least important piece of equipment  looks like my budget is going over $1000 

One more question, how come you guys don't use chiller? it's not necessary?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Pick up a the Deltec MCE600 that's for sale on AP right now $300 or see if you can negotiate with the seller.

I agree, don't cheap out on your skimmer.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Dont need a chiller. If you are going to run a small bio cube and have like a 150 watt HID over top of it then you are gonna need a chiller.
Skimmer,lights & liverock are going to be your 3 big buys. Other then livestock over time. Dont go cheap on them. Like said above I would try to crab that Deltec on Ap. That one has been their for over 2 months. I picked up the other one that was there and got him down from 350 to 300. I would go for it. This skimmer is a beast!!


----------

